# Changer les icônes des appli télécharger sur le Mac Appstore



## Gunners66 (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut a tous 

Après être passé sur Lion j'ai voulu un peu customiser mes icônes à l'aide de Candybar et là surprise, il n'est plus possible de changer les icônes des applications télécharger sur le Mac Appstore elles sont grisées avec un petit cadena alors que ces modifs étaient possible sur Snow!

Ce qui est vraiment gênant surtout quand on voit la laideur de l'appui twitter

Si quelqu'un à une solution je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

_Forum Customization..._


----------



## Letabilis (22 Juillet 2011)

Je ne vais pas t'apporter une solution mais rajouter une question sur le même thème 

Est-il possible de faire en sorte que les nouvelles icones qu'on attribue aux applications soient visiblent aussi dans LP ? Car actuellement elles se changent bien, uniquement dans le finder.

Merci d'avance aux aventuriers


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Salut a tous
> 
> Après être passé sur Lion j'ai voulu un peu customiser mes icônes à l'aide de Candybar et là surprise, il n'est plus possible de changer les icônes des applications télécharger sur le Mac Appstore elles sont grisées avec un petit cadena alors que ces modifs étaient possible sur Snow!
> 
> ...



Tu dois certainement pouvoir faire le changement directement dans l'application en Affichant le contenu du paquet->Resources.


----------



## Gunners66 (23 Juillet 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu dois certainement pouvoir faire le changement directement dans l'application en Affichant le contenu du paquet->Resources.



Merci Corentin tu es mon dieu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2011)

Avec Corentin
Pas de baratin !



En tout cas, je découvre à l'instant, grâce à ce fil, cette impossibilité d'utiliser la procédure habituelle pour changer l'icône (depuis la fenêtre d'informations). Je n'ai accès à l'Apple Store que depuis peu. Un peu déroutant tous ces changements, même si cela reste cosmétique...


----------



## Gunners66 (23 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Avec Corentin
> Pas de baratin !


----------

